# The DOW is down 500 points



## Synthaholic

Thanks Trump!


----------



## Weatherman2020

Synthaholic said:


> Thanks Trump!


Been there done that three times already. 
When it goes up tomorrow it’ll be an Obama economy again.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yep.  Trump just had to shoot off his mouth on Twitter and tell US businesses to find another supplier other than China, as well as asked which is a bigger threat to the US, Xi or his Fed chairman?  And, the really screwed up thing about it is that the Fed chairman that he's calling a possible threat is the one he personally chose himself!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Weatherman2020 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that three times already.
> When it goes up tomorrow it’ll be an Obama economy again.
Click to expand...


That is what you conservatives like to say.  However, when it comes to whose economy this is, it's been Trump's ever since he got his tax plan passed.  It became solidified as his economy when he started the tariffs on China. 

No, it hasn't been the leftovers of Obama's for a while.


----------



## Weatherman2020

ABikerSailor said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that three times already.
> When it goes up tomorrow it’ll be an Obama economy again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what you conservatives like to say.  However, when it comes to whose economy this is, it's been Trump's ever since he got his tax plan passed.  It became solidified as his economy when he started the tariffs on China.
> 
> No, it hasn't been the leftovers of Obama's for a while.
Click to expand...

Okey Dokey. 
Dow is up 24% in that time frame.


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Synthaholic said:


> Thanks Trump!



He'll never beat Hillary now...…..


----------



## ABikerSailor

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll never beat Hillary now...…..
Click to expand...


You Trump supporters gotta quit beating the dead horse that is Hillary's political career.  She is not going to run, nor would the Democrats want her because she botched her last shot so badly.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Well, the market is about to close, and it's reading 687 down.  It was at 708 down just a little while ago.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

The OP is gloating. What a loser. Trade wars are short term pains for long term gains


----------



## Weatherman2020

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, the market is about to close, and it's reading 687 down.  It was at 708 down just a little while ago.


Up 24% since Trump destroyed the economy with his tax cuts. 

If I told anyone they could make 24% on their money everyone would be in line to signup.


----------



## MaryL

Its odd, I own stock in P&G that owns  Gillette, that pushed that toxic masculinity campaign that failed...Funny that, They are losing us billions and pandering to fleeting causes.


----------



## MaryL

Its disconcerting to say the least My 401K is losing value over Trump dalliances , and say I own stock in P&G and  that Gillette toxic male add stuff sort of  did the same thing.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Synthaholic said:


> Thanks Trump!


GAs prices down 50 cent 
I just paid 2.67 for super at a shell 
Just thought Id throw that in there cause they also did 89 threads on high gas prices and why it was all trumps fault


----------



## The Purge

If you are smart enough you can make a bundle buying Monday morning! This same scenario  has taken place  3 x this month!


----------



## The Banker

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The OP is gloating. What a loser. Trade wars are short term pains for long term gains


Not true, if China just digs in and refuses to accept a deal it will be long term pain for no gain.

This trade war could be shaping up to be Trump's Iraq.  IT could go on for a long time and it will be a major drag on our economy putting us in a place of weakness.


----------



## fncceo

A buying opportunity.


----------



## harmonica

MAGA--I LOVE Trump!!!!!
I LOVE it !!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> GAs prices down 50 cent
> I just paid 2.67 for super at a shell
> Just thought Id throw that in there cause they also did 89 threads on high gas prices and why it was all trumps fault
Click to expand...

TrumpGas™ is currently $2.47 where I am. 

ObamaGas™ was under $2.00.


----------



## deanrd

I think this is my favorite chart when it comes to S&P 500 under Trump and Obama.

This is where the S&P 500 closed at the end of the day on Friday, Aug 23rd.

2,847.11

Republicans handed Obama a real mess.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

The Banker said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is gloating. What a loser. Trade wars are short term pains for long term gains
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, if China just digs in and refuses to accept a deal it will be long term pain for no gain.
> 
> This trade war could be shaping up to be Trump's Iraq.  IT could go on for a long time and it will be a major drag on our economy putting us in a place of weakness.
Click to expand...


Yes of course. It is a gamble for sure.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Synthaholic said:


> Thanks Trump!



Obama's Dow is down


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is gloating. What a loser. Trade wars are short term pains for long term gains
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, if China just digs in and refuses to accept a deal it will be long term pain for no gain.
> 
> This trade war could be shaping up to be Trump's Iraq.  IT could go on for a long time and it will be a major drag on our economy putting us in a place of weakness.
Click to expand...


*Not true, if China just digs in and refuses to accept a deal it will be long term pain for no gain.*

What's China going to do if this finally pops their bubble?
Tanks in the streets?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

deanrd said:


> I think this is my favorite chart when it comes to S&P 500 under Trump and Obama.
> 
> This is where the S&P 500 closed at the end of the day on Friday, Aug 23rd.
> 
> 2,847.11
> 
> Republicans handed Obama a real mess.



You're not giving Obama credit for the rally that happened after Trump was elected...…..are you?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Synthaholic said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> GAs prices down 50 cent
> I just paid 2.67 for super at a shell
> Just thought Id throw that in there cause they also did 89 threads on high gas prices and why it was all trumps fault
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrumpGas™ is currently $2.47 where I am.
> 
> ObamaGas™ was under $2.00.
Click to expand...



Thats odd during most of his presidency it was well over 3 bucks


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> GAs prices down 50 cent
> I just paid 2.67 for super at a shell
> Just thought Id throw that in there cause they also did 89 threads on high gas prices and why it was all trumps fault
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrumpGas™ is currently $2.47 where I am.
> 
> ObamaGas™ was under $2.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd during most of his presidency it was well over 3 bucks
Click to expand...


Well, he did say we couldn't drill our way to lower gas prices…..economically clueless idiot that he was.


----------



## The Banker

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> GAs prices down 50 cent
> I just paid 2.67 for super at a shell
> Just thought Id throw that in there cause they also did 89 threads on high gas prices and why it was all trumps fault
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrumpGas™ is currently $2.47 where I am.
> 
> ObamaGas™ was under $2.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd during most of his presidency it was well over 3 bucks
Click to expand...

The last few years gas was pretty cheap.  Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember.  IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.

Also the US began exporting oil something it has not done since the 70s and they also built the first infrastructure to export LNG, something we never had until Obama.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

The Banker said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> GAs prices down 50 cent
> I just paid 2.67 for super at a shell
> Just thought Id throw that in there cause they also did 89 threads on high gas prices and why it was all trumps fault
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrumpGas™ is currently $2.47 where I am.
> 
> ObamaGas™ was under $2.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd during most of his presidency it was well over 3 bucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap.  Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember.  IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Also the US began exporting oil something it has not done since the 70s and they also built the first infrastructure to export LNG, something we never had until Obama.
Click to expand...


Oil dropped only the last two years of his eight year term as President, so six years we suffered under high prices...

You must have forgotten...


----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> GAs prices down 50 cent
> I just paid 2.67 for super at a shell
> Just thought Id throw that in there cause they also did 89 threads on high gas prices and why it was all trumps fault
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrumpGas™ is currently $2.47 where I am.
> 
> ObamaGas™ was under $2.00.
Click to expand...






On which planet?  It was over 3 bucks pretty much his whole admin


----------



## The Banker

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> GAs prices down 50 cent
> I just paid 2.67 for super at a shell
> Just thought Id throw that in there cause they also did 89 threads on high gas prices and why it was all trumps fault
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrumpGas™ is currently $2.47 where I am.
> 
> ObamaGas™ was under $2.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd during most of his presidency it was well over 3 bucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap.  Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember.  IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Also the US began exporting oil something it has not done since the 70s and they also built the first infrastructure to export LNG, something we never had until Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil dropped only the last two years of his eight year term as President, so six years we suffered under high prices...
> 
> You must have forgotten...
Click to expand...

Ahh didn't I say exactly that. You are just repeating what I said.

ME:
The last few years gas was pretty cheap. Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember. IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.

Pretty much you have Obama derangement syndrome and can't give any credit where credit was due.  The US greatly expanded it's OIL, LNG, AND alternative energy under Obama, energy prices were low at the end of his term and the US began exporting energy, something they haven't done in a long long time...

So I guess if you can't credit that you show that you care more about political party than American success, petty and sad...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

The Banker said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAs prices down 50 cent
> I just paid 2.67 for super at a shell
> Just thought Id throw that in there cause they also did 89 threads on high gas prices and why it was all trumps fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpGas™ is currently $2.47 where I am.
> 
> ObamaGas™ was under $2.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd during most of his presidency it was well over 3 bucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap.  Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember.  IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Also the US began exporting oil something it has not done since the 70s and they also built the first infrastructure to export LNG, something we never had until Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil dropped only the last two years of his eight year term as President, so six years we suffered under high prices...
> 
> You must have forgotten...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh didn't I say exactly that. You are just repeating what I said.
> 
> ME:
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap. Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember. IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Pretty much you have Obama derangement syndrome and can't give any credit where credit was due.  The US greatly expanded it's OIL, LNG, AND alternative energy under Obama, energy prices were low at the end of his term and the US began exporting energy, something they haven't done in a long long time...
> 
> So I guess if you can't credit that you show that you care more about political party than American success, petty and sad...
Click to expand...


I looked up the prices when Obama was in office and stated a damn fact you are acting like Obama last few years were great with oil prices when they were dropping because of looming elections like they did when Bush was leaving office...

So was Bush the main cause of the oil drop when he was leaving office?

No!

OPEC had a lot to do with it.

Six years we suffered under high gas prices when Obama was in office and he did very little...

We started to export oil again because of Congress and not the President!

Had they not lifted the ban in 2016 ( wait Obama last year in office) then it would have not been done at all!

After 40-year ban, U.S. starts exporting crude oil

So let cut the nonsense and Congress lifted the ban!


----------



## The Banker

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpGas™ is currently $2.47 where I am.
> 
> ObamaGas™ was under $2.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd during most of his presidency it was well over 3 bucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap.  Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember.  IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Also the US began exporting oil something it has not done since the 70s and they also built the first infrastructure to export LNG, something we never had until Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil dropped only the last two years of his eight year term as President, so six years we suffered under high prices...
> 
> You must have forgotten...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh didn't I say exactly that. You are just repeating what I said.
> 
> ME:
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap. Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember. IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Pretty much you have Obama derangement syndrome and can't give any credit where credit was due.  The US greatly expanded it's OIL, LNG, AND alternative energy under Obama, energy prices were low at the end of his term and the US began exporting energy, something they haven't done in a long long time...
> 
> So I guess if you can't credit that you show that you care more about political party than American success, petty and sad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up the prices when Obama was in office and stated a damn fact you are acting like Obama last few years were great with oil prices when they were dropping because of looming elections like they did when Bush was leaving office...
> 
> So was Bush the main cause of the oil drop when he was leaving office?
> 
> No!
> 
> OPEC had a lot to do with it.
> 
> Six years we suffered under high gas prices when Obama was in office and he did very little...
> 
> We started to export oil again because of Congress and not the President!
> 
> Had they not lifted the ban in 2016 ( wait Obama last year in office) then it would have not been done at all!
> 
> After 40-year ban, U.S. starts exporting crude oil
> 
> So let cut the nonsense and Congress lifted the ban!
Click to expand...

WOW!!! What a bunch of fake news and lies.  

First off, they lifted the BAN Dec 2015, Congress based the bill and Obama had to sign off on it which he did.

Oil Export Ban Lifted As Obama Signs Spending Bill | Investor's Business Daily
Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

It needed Obama's approval to pass, and he approved it. So they both get credit...  Something you can't seem to give because you care more about political party than American success.

OIL dropped because of an election are you retarded???  That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard??
You need to do some study, but luckily I am here to school you.  Oil Drops when we pump more, which is exactly what happened under obama???  The US almost *Doubled *its oil production...



 

That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...

Second reason why oil drops, recession depression etc.  Bush crashed the economy... badly... remember that??  WHen you have complete economic collapse the price of oil drops, always has always will.  That is why oil dropped at the end of Bush... Not because of the election...  Glad I could help clear this up for you...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> GAs prices down 50 cent
> I just paid 2.67 for super at a shell
> Just thought Id throw that in there cause they also did 89 threads on high gas prices and why it was all trumps fault
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrumpGas™ is currently $2.47 where I am.
> 
> ObamaGas™ was under $2.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd during most of his presidency it was well over 3 bucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap.  Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember.  IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Also the US began exporting oil something it has not done since the 70s and they also built the first infrastructure to export LNG, something we never had until Obama.
Click to expand...


* Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember.  *

Is that because Obama was such a huge supporter of oil exploration and production?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd during most of his presidency it was well over 3 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap.  Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember.  IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Also the US began exporting oil something it has not done since the 70s and they also built the first infrastructure to export LNG, something we never had until Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil dropped only the last two years of his eight year term as President, so six years we suffered under high prices...
> 
> You must have forgotten...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh didn't I say exactly that. You are just repeating what I said.
> 
> ME:
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap. Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember. IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Pretty much you have Obama derangement syndrome and can't give any credit where credit was due.  The US greatly expanded it's OIL, LNG, AND alternative energy under Obama, energy prices were low at the end of his term and the US began exporting energy, something they haven't done in a long long time...
> 
> So I guess if you can't credit that you show that you care more about political party than American success, petty and sad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up the prices when Obama was in office and stated a damn fact you are acting like Obama last few years were great with oil prices when they were dropping because of looming elections like they did when Bush was leaving office...
> 
> So was Bush the main cause of the oil drop when he was leaving office?
> 
> No!
> 
> OPEC had a lot to do with it.
> 
> Six years we suffered under high gas prices when Obama was in office and he did very little...
> 
> We started to export oil again because of Congress and not the President!
> 
> Had they not lifted the ban in 2016 ( wait Obama last year in office) then it would have not been done at all!
> 
> After 40-year ban, U.S. starts exporting crude oil
> 
> So let cut the nonsense and Congress lifted the ban!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!! What a bunch of fake news and lies.
> 
> First off, they lifted the BAN Dec 2015, Congress based the bill and Obama had to sign off on it which he did.
> 
> Oil Export Ban Lifted As Obama Signs Spending Bill | Investor's Business Daily
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> It needed Obama's approval to pass, and he approved it. So they both get credit...  Something you can't seem to give because you care more about political party than American success.
> 
> OIL dropped because of an election are you retarded???  That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard??
> You need to do some study, but luckily I am here to school you.  Oil Drops when we pump more, which is exactly what happened under obama???  The US almost *Doubled *its oil production...
> 
> View attachment 276394
> 
> That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...
> 
> Second reason why oil drops, recession depression etc.  Bush crashed the economy... badly... remember that??  WHen you have complete economic collapse the price of oil drops, always has always will.  That is why oil dropped at the end of Bush... Not because of the election...  Glad I could help clear this up for you...
Click to expand...

* The US almost Doubled its oil production...*


That was awesome!
What are the three best things Obama did to increase our oil production?

*That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...*

Obama said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
Was he lying?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

The Banker said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> GAs prices down 50 cent
> I just paid 2.67 for super at a shell
> Just thought Id throw that in there cause they also did 89 threads on high gas prices and why it was all trumps fault
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrumpGas™ is currently $2.47 where I am.
> 
> ObamaGas™ was under $2.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd during most of his presidency it was well over 3 bucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap.  Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember.  IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Also the US began exporting oil something it has not done since the 70s and they also built the first infrastructure to export LNG, something we never had until Obama.
Click to expand...


Still doesnt change the fact that it was well over three bucks for most of his presidency... 
*Also the US began exporting oil something it has not done since the 70s and they also built the first infrastructure to export LNG, something we never had until Obama.*
ANd no shit sherlock


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap.  Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember.  IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Also the US began exporting oil something it has not done since the 70s and they also built the first infrastructure to export LNG, something we never had until Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oil dropped only the last two years of his eight year term as President, so six years we suffered under high prices...
> 
> You must have forgotten...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh didn't I say exactly that. You are just repeating what I said.
> 
> ME:
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap. Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember. IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Pretty much you have Obama derangement syndrome and can't give any credit where credit was due.  The US greatly expanded it's OIL, LNG, AND alternative energy under Obama, energy prices were low at the end of his term and the US began exporting energy, something they haven't done in a long long time...
> 
> So I guess if you can't credit that you show that you care more about political party than American success, petty and sad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up the prices when Obama was in office and stated a damn fact you are acting like Obama last few years were great with oil prices when they were dropping because of looming elections like they did when Bush was leaving office...
> 
> So was Bush the main cause of the oil drop when he was leaving office?
> 
> No!
> 
> OPEC had a lot to do with it.
> 
> Six years we suffered under high gas prices when Obama was in office and he did very little...
> 
> We started to export oil again because of Congress and not the President!
> 
> Had they not lifted the ban in 2016 ( wait Obama last year in office) then it would have not been done at all!
> 
> After 40-year ban, U.S. starts exporting crude oil
> 
> So let cut the nonsense and Congress lifted the ban!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!! What a bunch of fake news and lies.
> 
> First off, they lifted the BAN Dec 2015, Congress based the bill and Obama had to sign off on it which he did.
> 
> Oil Export Ban Lifted As Obama Signs Spending Bill | Investor's Business Daily
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> It needed Obama's approval to pass, and he approved it. So they both get credit...  Something you can't seem to give because you care more about political party than American success.
> 
> OIL dropped because of an election are you retarded???  That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard??
> You need to do some study, but luckily I am here to school you.  Oil Drops when we pump more, which is exactly what happened under obama???  The US almost *Doubled *its oil production...
> 
> View attachment 276394
> 
> That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...
> 
> Second reason why oil drops, recession depression etc.  Bush crashed the economy... badly... remember that??  WHen you have complete economic collapse the price of oil drops, always has always will.  That is why oil dropped at the end of Bush... Not because of the election...  Glad I could help clear this up for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * The US almost Doubled its oil production...*
> 
> 
> That was awesome!
> What are the three best things Obama did to increase our oil production?
> 
> *That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...*
> 
> Obama said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> Was he lying?
Click to expand...


Oil production boomed because of private lands and not Federal Lands:

The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy

What Obama lovers will never admit is oil production decreased on Federal Lands during Obama era and it took a GOP House and Senate to lift a forty year ban...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

The Banker said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd during most of his presidency it was well over 3 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap.  Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember.  IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Also the US began exporting oil something it has not done since the 70s and they also built the first infrastructure to export LNG, something we never had until Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil dropped only the last two years of his eight year term as President, so six years we suffered under high prices...
> 
> You must have forgotten...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh didn't I say exactly that. You are just repeating what I said.
> 
> ME:
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap. Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember. IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Pretty much you have Obama derangement syndrome and can't give any credit where credit was due.  The US greatly expanded it's OIL, LNG, AND alternative energy under Obama, energy prices were low at the end of his term and the US began exporting energy, something they haven't done in a long long time...
> 
> So I guess if you can't credit that you show that you care more about political party than American success, petty and sad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up the prices when Obama was in office and stated a damn fact you are acting like Obama last few years were great with oil prices when they were dropping because of looming elections like they did when Bush was leaving office...
> 
> So was Bush the main cause of the oil drop when he was leaving office?
> 
> No!
> 
> OPEC had a lot to do with it.
> 
> Six years we suffered under high gas prices when Obama was in office and he did very little...
> 
> We started to export oil again because of Congress and not the President!
> 
> Had they not lifted the ban in 2016 ( wait Obama last year in office) then it would have not been done at all!
> 
> After 40-year ban, U.S. starts exporting crude oil
> 
> So let cut the nonsense and Congress lifted the ban!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!! What a bunch of fake news and lies.
> 
> First off, they lifted the BAN Dec 2015, Congress based the bill and Obama had to sign off on it which he did.
> 
> Oil Export Ban Lifted As Obama Signs Spending Bill | Investor's Business Daily
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> It needed Obama's approval to pass, and he approved it. So they both get credit...  Something you can't seem to give because you care more about political party than American success.
> 
> OIL dropped because of an election are you retarded???  That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard??
> You need to do some study, but luckily I am here to school you.  Oil Drops when we pump more, which is exactly what happened under obama???  The US almost *Doubled *its oil production...
> 
> View attachment 276394
> 
> That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...
> 
> Second reason why oil drops, recession depression etc.  Bush crashed the economy... badly... remember that??  WHen you have complete economic collapse the price of oil drops, always has always will.  That is why oil dropped at the end of Bush... Not because of the election...  Glad I could help clear this up for you...
Click to expand...

OH jesus its another left wing  moron suburban wanna be 
They must suck because youre not using any 

Obama couldnt do jack squat about wildcatters on private lands ...thats why some states took matters into their own hands on fracking 

Not that i'm a bush fan ...far far far from it  BUT  bush crashed the economy in 07 ?


youre a fucking  idiot


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

The Banker said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd during most of his presidency it was well over 3 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap.  Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember.  IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Also the US began exporting oil something it has not done since the 70s and they also built the first infrastructure to export LNG, something we never had until Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil dropped only the last two years of his eight year term as President, so six years we suffered under high prices...
> 
> You must have forgotten...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh didn't I say exactly that. You are just repeating what I said.
> 
> ME:
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap. Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember. IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Pretty much you have Obama derangement syndrome and can't give any credit where credit was due.  The US greatly expanded it's OIL, LNG, AND alternative energy under Obama, energy prices were low at the end of his term and the US began exporting energy, something they haven't done in a long long time...
> 
> So I guess if you can't credit that you show that you care more about political party than American success, petty and sad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up the prices when Obama was in office and stated a damn fact you are acting like Obama last few years were great with oil prices when they were dropping because of looming elections like they did when Bush was leaving office...
> 
> So was Bush the main cause of the oil drop when he was leaving office?
> 
> No!
> 
> OPEC had a lot to do with it.
> 
> Six years we suffered under high gas prices when Obama was in office and he did very little...
> 
> We started to export oil again because of Congress and not the President!
> 
> Had they not lifted the ban in 2016 ( wait Obama last year in office) then it would have not been done at all!
> 
> After 40-year ban, U.S. starts exporting crude oil
> 
> So let cut the nonsense and Congress lifted the ban!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!! What a bunch of fake news and lies.
> 
> First off, they lifted the BAN Dec 2015, Congress based the bill and Obama had to sign off on it which he did.
> 
> Oil Export Ban Lifted As Obama Signs Spending Bill | Investor's Business Daily
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> It needed Obama's approval to pass, and he approved it. So they both get credit...  Something you can't seem to give because you care more about political party than American success.
> 
> OIL dropped because of an election are you retarded???  That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard??
> You need to do some study, but luckily I am here to school you.  Oil Drops when we pump more, which is exactly what happened under obama???  The US almost *Doubled *its oil production...
> 
> View attachment 276394
> 
> That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...
> 
> Second reason why oil drops, recession depression etc.  Bush crashed the economy... badly... remember that??  WHen you have complete economic collapse the price of oil drops, always has always will.  That is why oil dropped at the end of Bush... Not because of the election...  Glad I could help clear this up for you...
Click to expand...


And I proved you to be a liar!

Obama did all he could to restrict oil production but because of private lands he could not!

On Federal Lands production dropped, so Obama did very little to help the oil boom!

Now say it is fake news again!


----------



## The Banker

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oil dropped only the last two years of his eight year term as President, so six years we suffered under high prices...
> 
> You must have forgotten...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh didn't I say exactly that. You are just repeating what I said.
> 
> ME:
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap. Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember. IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Pretty much you have Obama derangement syndrome and can't give any credit where credit was due.  The US greatly expanded it's OIL, LNG, AND alternative energy under Obama, energy prices were low at the end of his term and the US began exporting energy, something they haven't done in a long long time...
> 
> So I guess if you can't credit that you show that you care more about political party than American success, petty and sad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up the prices when Obama was in office and stated a damn fact you are acting like Obama last few years were great with oil prices when they were dropping because of looming elections like they did when Bush was leaving office...
> 
> So was Bush the main cause of the oil drop when he was leaving office?
> 
> No!
> 
> OPEC had a lot to do with it.
> 
> Six years we suffered under high gas prices when Obama was in office and he did very little...
> 
> We started to export oil again because of Congress and not the President!
> 
> Had they not lifted the ban in 2016 ( wait Obama last year in office) then it would have not been done at all!
> 
> After 40-year ban, U.S. starts exporting crude oil
> 
> So let cut the nonsense and Congress lifted the ban!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!! What a bunch of fake news and lies.
> 
> First off, they lifted the BAN Dec 2015, Congress based the bill and Obama had to sign off on it which he did.
> 
> Oil Export Ban Lifted As Obama Signs Spending Bill | Investor's Business Daily
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> It needed Obama's approval to pass, and he approved it. So they both get credit...  Something you can't seem to give because you care more about political party than American success.
> 
> OIL dropped because of an election are you retarded???  That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard??
> You need to do some study, but luckily I am here to school you.  Oil Drops when we pump more, which is exactly what happened under obama???  The US almost *Doubled *its oil production...
> 
> View attachment 276394
> 
> That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...
> 
> Second reason why oil drops, recession depression etc.  Bush crashed the economy... badly... remember that??  WHen you have complete economic collapse the price of oil drops, always has always will.  That is why oil dropped at the end of Bush... Not because of the election...  Glad I could help clear this up for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * The US almost Doubled its oil production...*
> 
> 
> That was awesome!
> What are the three best things Obama did to increase our oil production?
> 
> *That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...*
> 
> Obama said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> Was he lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil production boomed because of private lands and not Federal Lands:
> 
> The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
> 
> What Obama lovers will never admit is oil production decreased on Federal Lands during Obama era and it took a GOP House and Senate to lift a forty year ban...
Click to expand...

Who cares if it decreased on Federal lands.  It sure as shit increased overall... It almost doubled.  So in the end we had much cheaper energy and oil, and much increased energy and oil production by the end of Obama.  The ban was lifted because we produced so much energy we could finally export it.


----------



## Third Party

Synthaholic said:


> Thanks Trump!


Its up today-your point?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

The Banker said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd during most of his presidency it was well over 3 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap.  Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember.  IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Also the US began exporting oil something it has not done since the 70s and they also built the first infrastructure to export LNG, something we never had until Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil dropped only the last two years of his eight year term as President, so six years we suffered under high prices...
> 
> You must have forgotten...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh didn't I say exactly that. You are just repeating what I said.
> 
> ME:
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap. Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember. IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Pretty much you have Obama derangement syndrome and can't give any credit where credit was due.  The US greatly expanded it's OIL, LNG, AND alternative energy under Obama, energy prices were low at the end of his term and the US began exporting energy, something they haven't done in a long long time...
> 
> So I guess if you can't credit that you show that you care more about political party than American success, petty and sad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up the prices when Obama was in office and stated a damn fact you are acting like Obama last few years were great with oil prices when they were dropping because of looming elections like they did when Bush was leaving office...
> 
> So was Bush the main cause of the oil drop when he was leaving office?
> 
> No!
> 
> OPEC had a lot to do with it.
> 
> Six years we suffered under high gas prices when Obama was in office and he did very little...
> 
> We started to export oil again because of Congress and not the President!
> 
> Had they not lifted the ban in 2016 ( wait Obama last year in office) then it would have not been done at all!
> 
> After 40-year ban, U.S. starts exporting crude oil
> 
> So let cut the nonsense and Congress lifted the ban!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!! What a bunch of fake news and lies.
> 
> First off, they lifted the BAN Dec 2015, Congress based the bill and Obama had to sign off on it which he did.
> 
> Oil Export Ban Lifted As Obama Signs Spending Bill | Investor's Business Daily
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> It needed Obama's approval to pass, and he approved it. So they both get credit...  Something you can't seem to give because you care more about political party than American success.
> 
> OIL dropped because of an election are you retarded???  That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard??
> You need to do some study, but luckily I am here to school you.  Oil Drops when we pump more, which is exactly what happened under obama???  The US almost *Doubled *its oil production...
> 
> View attachment 276394
> 
> That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...
> 
> Second reason why oil drops, recession depression etc.  Bush crashed the economy... badly... remember that??  WHen you have complete economic collapse the price of oil drops, always has always will.  That is why oil dropped at the end of Bush... Not because of the election...  Glad I could help clear this up for you...
Click to expand...


It seem you are the one being schooled here because Obama had very little to do with the boom seeing it came from PRIVATE LANDS mainly with a drop in production on FEDERAL LANDS!

So how does Obama get that credit for the boom?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oil dropped only the last two years of his eight year term as President, so six years we suffered under high prices...
> 
> You must have forgotten...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh didn't I say exactly that. You are just repeating what I said.
> 
> ME:
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap. Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember. IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Pretty much you have Obama derangement syndrome and can't give any credit where credit was due.  The US greatly expanded it's OIL, LNG, AND alternative energy under Obama, energy prices were low at the end of his term and the US began exporting energy, something they haven't done in a long long time...
> 
> So I guess if you can't credit that you show that you care more about political party than American success, petty and sad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up the prices when Obama was in office and stated a damn fact you are acting like Obama last few years were great with oil prices when they were dropping because of looming elections like they did when Bush was leaving office...
> 
> So was Bush the main cause of the oil drop when he was leaving office?
> 
> No!
> 
> OPEC had a lot to do with it.
> 
> Six years we suffered under high gas prices when Obama was in office and he did very little...
> 
> We started to export oil again because of Congress and not the President!
> 
> Had they not lifted the ban in 2016 ( wait Obama last year in office) then it would have not been done at all!
> 
> After 40-year ban, U.S. starts exporting crude oil
> 
> So let cut the nonsense and Congress lifted the ban!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!! What a bunch of fake news and lies.
> 
> First off, they lifted the BAN Dec 2015, Congress based the bill and Obama had to sign off on it which he did.
> 
> Oil Export Ban Lifted As Obama Signs Spending Bill | Investor's Business Daily
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> It needed Obama's approval to pass, and he approved it. So they both get credit...  Something you can't seem to give because you care more about political party than American success.
> 
> OIL dropped because of an election are you retarded???  That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard??
> You need to do some study, but luckily I am here to school you.  Oil Drops when we pump more, which is exactly what happened under obama???  The US almost *Doubled *its oil production...
> 
> View attachment 276394
> 
> That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...
> 
> Second reason why oil drops, recession depression etc.  Bush crashed the economy... badly... remember that??  WHen you have complete economic collapse the price of oil drops, always has always will.  That is why oil dropped at the end of Bush... Not because of the election...  Glad I could help clear this up for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * The US almost Doubled its oil production...*
> 
> 
> That was awesome!
> What are the three best things Obama did to increase our oil production?
> 
> *That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...*
> 
> Obama said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> Was he lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil production boomed because of private lands and not Federal Lands:
> 
> The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
> 
> What Obama lovers will never admit is oil production decreased on Federal Lands during Obama era and it took a GOP House and Senate to lift a forty year ban...
Click to expand...



That exactly it 
you posted it while i was writing it 
Obama couldnt do jack on private lands its why states like PA and NY are night and day   
State government took up the man made global warming bullshit ...some fracked away


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

The Banker said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh didn't I say exactly that. You are just repeating what I said.
> 
> ME:
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap. Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember. IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Pretty much you have Obama derangement syndrome and can't give any credit where credit was due.  The US greatly expanded it's OIL, LNG, AND alternative energy under Obama, energy prices were low at the end of his term and the US began exporting energy, something they haven't done in a long long time...
> 
> So I guess if you can't credit that you show that you care more about political party than American success, petty and sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up the prices when Obama was in office and stated a damn fact you are acting like Obama last few years were great with oil prices when they were dropping because of looming elections like they did when Bush was leaving office...
> 
> So was Bush the main cause of the oil drop when he was leaving office?
> 
> No!
> 
> OPEC had a lot to do with it.
> 
> Six years we suffered under high gas prices when Obama was in office and he did very little...
> 
> We started to export oil again because of Congress and not the President!
> 
> Had they not lifted the ban in 2016 ( wait Obama last year in office) then it would have not been done at all!
> 
> After 40-year ban, U.S. starts exporting crude oil
> 
> So let cut the nonsense and Congress lifted the ban!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!! What a bunch of fake news and lies.
> 
> First off, they lifted the BAN Dec 2015, Congress based the bill and Obama had to sign off on it which he did.
> 
> Oil Export Ban Lifted As Obama Signs Spending Bill | Investor's Business Daily
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> It needed Obama's approval to pass, and he approved it. So they both get credit...  Something you can't seem to give because you care more about political party than American success.
> 
> OIL dropped because of an election are you retarded???  That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard??
> You need to do some study, but luckily I am here to school you.  Oil Drops when we pump more, which is exactly what happened under obama???  The US almost *Doubled *its oil production...
> 
> View attachment 276394
> 
> That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...
> 
> Second reason why oil drops, recession depression etc.  Bush crashed the economy... badly... remember that??  WHen you have complete economic collapse the price of oil drops, always has always will.  That is why oil dropped at the end of Bush... Not because of the election...  Glad I could help clear this up for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * The US almost Doubled its oil production...*
> 
> 
> That was awesome!
> What are the three best things Obama did to increase our oil production?
> 
> *That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...*
> 
> Obama said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> Was he lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil production boomed because of private lands and not Federal Lands:
> 
> The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
> 
> What Obama lovers will never admit is oil production decreased on Federal Lands during Obama era and it took a GOP House and Senate to lift a forty year ban...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if it decreased on Federal lands.  It sure as shit increased overall... It almost doubled.  So in the end we had much cheaper energy and oil, and much increased energy and oil production by the end of Obama.  The ban was lifted because we produced so much energy we could finally export it.
Click to expand...


It sure does matter BOY!

OBMAMA HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE INCREASE PRODUCTION ON PRIVATE LANDS!

HE KEPT FEDERAL LANDS FROM PRODUCING MORE!

SO DESPITE OBAMA EFFORTS PRIVATE COMPANIES AND CITIZENS AND STATES DID MORE FOR THE BOOM THAN OBAMA!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

The Banker said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> GAs prices down 50 cent
> I just paid 2.67 for super at a shell
> Just thought Id throw that in there cause they also did 89 threads on high gas prices and why it was all trumps fault
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrumpGas™ is currently $2.47 where I am.
> 
> ObamaGas™ was under $2.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd during most of his presidency it was well over 3 bucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap.  Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember.  IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Also the US began exporting oil something it has not done since the 70s and they also built the first infrastructure to export LNG, something we never had until Obama.
Click to expand...

What up with the dated old info ...theyve been scambling to increase refinery capacity for the LAST FEW YEARS 
That drop was due to the private sector  
Yeah we remember for 6 years of his presidency it was well over 3 dollars a gallon 

Even Exxon mobile has shoved aside most of its future global exploration For US production ..they're going to concentrate here 
More recent they're gung ho on the Permian


----------



## The Banker

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up the prices when Obama was in office and stated a damn fact you are acting like Obama last few years were great with oil prices when they were dropping because of looming elections like they did when Bush was leaving office...
> 
> So was Bush the main cause of the oil drop when he was leaving office?
> 
> No!
> 
> OPEC had a lot to do with it.
> 
> Six years we suffered under high gas prices when Obama was in office and he did very little...
> 
> We started to export oil again because of Congress and not the President!
> 
> Had they not lifted the ban in 2016 ( wait Obama last year in office) then it would have not been done at all!
> 
> After 40-year ban, U.S. starts exporting crude oil
> 
> So let cut the nonsense and Congress lifted the ban!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! What a bunch of fake news and lies.
> 
> First off, they lifted the BAN Dec 2015, Congress based the bill and Obama had to sign off on it which he did.
> 
> Oil Export Ban Lifted As Obama Signs Spending Bill | Investor's Business Daily
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> It needed Obama's approval to pass, and he approved it. So they both get credit...  Something you can't seem to give because you care more about political party than American success.
> 
> OIL dropped because of an election are you retarded???  That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard??
> You need to do some study, but luckily I am here to school you.  Oil Drops when we pump more, which is exactly what happened under obama???  The US almost *Doubled *its oil production...
> 
> View attachment 276394
> 
> That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...
> 
> Second reason why oil drops, recession depression etc.  Bush crashed the economy... badly... remember that??  WHen you have complete economic collapse the price of oil drops, always has always will.  That is why oil dropped at the end of Bush... Not because of the election...  Glad I could help clear this up for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * The US almost Doubled its oil production...*
> 
> 
> That was awesome!
> What are the three best things Obama did to increase our oil production?
> 
> *That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...*
> 
> Obama said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> Was he lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil production boomed because of private lands and not Federal Lands:
> 
> The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
> 
> What Obama lovers will never admit is oil production decreased on Federal Lands during Obama era and it took a GOP House and Senate to lift a forty year ban...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if it decreased on Federal lands.  It sure as shit increased overall... It almost doubled.  So in the end we had much cheaper energy and oil, and much increased energy and oil production by the end of Obama.  The ban was lifted because we produced so much energy we could finally export it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sure does matter BOY!
> 
> OBMAMA HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE INCREASE PRODUCTION ON PRIVATE LANDS!
> 
> HE KEPT FEDERAL LANDS FROM PRODUCING MORE!
> 
> SO DESPITE OBAMA EFFORTS PRIVATE COMPANIES AND CITIZENS AND STATES DID MORE FOR THE BOOM THAN OBAMA!
Click to expand...

Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...

Obama supported fracking and could have regulated it and capped it, but he didn't he let it grow.  ANd grow it did... thanks Obama.


The US oil production almost doubled and gas increased incredibly, we started exporting Oil AND LNG, we increased our alternative energy production and overall energy prices dropped.

I get it,
you hate America, you only like the GOP.  You would rather see US oil production drop and US energy policy falter than give a democrat credit for anything...  Too bad energy policy excelled under Obama... what a shame.

Obama did great with his energy policy and production, much better than Bush did with regards to energy (and everything) so there really isn't anything you can say...


----------



## mudwhistle

Only time these Dummycraps pay attention to the markets is when they're down.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh didn't I say exactly that. You are just repeating what I said.
> 
> ME:
> The last few years gas was pretty cheap. Oil had a massive drop (under $30) under Obama if you remember. IT was certainly cheaper than under Bush.
> 
> Pretty much you have Obama derangement syndrome and can't give any credit where credit was due.  The US greatly expanded it's OIL, LNG, AND alternative energy under Obama, energy prices were low at the end of his term and the US began exporting energy, something they haven't done in a long long time...
> 
> So I guess if you can't credit that you show that you care more about political party than American success, petty and sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up the prices when Obama was in office and stated a damn fact you are acting like Obama last few years were great with oil prices when they were dropping because of looming elections like they did when Bush was leaving office...
> 
> So was Bush the main cause of the oil drop when he was leaving office?
> 
> No!
> 
> OPEC had a lot to do with it.
> 
> Six years we suffered under high gas prices when Obama was in office and he did very little...
> 
> We started to export oil again because of Congress and not the President!
> 
> Had they not lifted the ban in 2016 ( wait Obama last year in office) then it would have not been done at all!
> 
> After 40-year ban, U.S. starts exporting crude oil
> 
> So let cut the nonsense and Congress lifted the ban!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!! What a bunch of fake news and lies.
> 
> First off, they lifted the BAN Dec 2015, Congress based the bill and Obama had to sign off on it which he did.
> 
> Oil Export Ban Lifted As Obama Signs Spending Bill | Investor's Business Daily
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> It needed Obama's approval to pass, and he approved it. So they both get credit...  Something you can't seem to give because you care more about political party than American success.
> 
> OIL dropped because of an election are you retarded???  That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard??
> You need to do some study, but luckily I am here to school you.  Oil Drops when we pump more, which is exactly what happened under obama???  The US almost *Doubled *its oil production...
> 
> View attachment 276394
> 
> That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...
> 
> Second reason why oil drops, recession depression etc.  Bush crashed the economy... badly... remember that??  WHen you have complete economic collapse the price of oil drops, always has always will.  That is why oil dropped at the end of Bush... Not because of the election...  Glad I could help clear this up for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * The US almost Doubled its oil production...*
> 
> 
> That was awesome!
> What are the three best things Obama did to increase our oil production?
> 
> *That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...*
> 
> Obama said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> Was he lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil production boomed because of private lands and not Federal Lands:
> 
> The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
> 
> What Obama lovers will never admit is oil production decreased on Federal Lands during Obama era and it took a GOP House and Senate to lift a forty year ban...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if it decreased on Federal lands.  It sure as shit increased overall... It almost doubled.  So in the end we had much cheaper energy and oil, and much increased energy and oil production by the end of Obama.  The ban was lifted because we produced so much energy we could finally export it.
Click to expand...


*Who cares if it decreased on Federal lands.*

People who wanted it to increase on Federal lands.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

The Banker said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! What a bunch of fake news and lies.
> 
> First off, they lifted the BAN Dec 2015, Congress based the bill and Obama had to sign off on it which he did.
> 
> Oil Export Ban Lifted As Obama Signs Spending Bill | Investor's Business Daily
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> It needed Obama's approval to pass, and he approved it. So they both get credit...  Something you can't seem to give because you care more about political party than American success.
> 
> OIL dropped because of an election are you retarded???  That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard??
> You need to do some study, but luckily I am here to school you.  Oil Drops when we pump more, which is exactly what happened under obama???  The US almost *Doubled *its oil production...
> 
> View attachment 276394
> 
> That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...
> 
> Second reason why oil drops, recession depression etc.  Bush crashed the economy... badly... remember that??  WHen you have complete economic collapse the price of oil drops, always has always will.  That is why oil dropped at the end of Bush... Not because of the election...  Glad I could help clear this up for you...
> 
> 
> 
> * The US almost Doubled its oil production...*
> 
> 
> That was awesome!
> What are the three best things Obama did to increase our oil production?
> 
> *That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...*
> 
> Obama said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> Was he lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil production boomed because of private lands and not Federal Lands:
> 
> The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
> 
> What Obama lovers will never admit is oil production decreased on Federal Lands during Obama era and it took a GOP House and Senate to lift a forty year ban...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if it decreased on Federal lands.  It sure as shit increased overall... It almost doubled.  So in the end we had much cheaper energy and oil, and much increased energy and oil production by the end of Obama.  The ban was lifted because we produced so much energy we could finally export it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sure does matter BOY!
> 
> OBMAMA HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE INCREASE PRODUCTION ON PRIVATE LANDS!
> 
> HE KEPT FEDERAL LANDS FROM PRODUCING MORE!
> 
> SO DESPITE OBAMA EFFORTS PRIVATE COMPANIES AND CITIZENS AND STATES DID MORE FOR THE BOOM THAN OBAMA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...
> 
> Obama supported fracking and could have regulated it and capped it, but he didn't he let it grow.  ANd grow it did... thanks Obama.
> 
> 
> The US oil production almost doubled and gas increased incredibly, we started exporting Oil AND LNG, we increased our alternative energy production and overall energy prices dropped.
> 
> I get it,
> you hate America, you only like the GOP.  You would rather see US oil production drop and US energy policy falter than give a democrat credit for anything...  Too bad energy policy excelled under Obama... what a shame.
> 
> Obama did great with his energy policy and production, much better than Bush did with regards to energy (and everything) so there really isn't anything you can say...
Click to expand...


WTF?

The article from Forbes even stated Obama had little to do with it and all you have is your damn opinion?

Obama did very little for the boom and it was shown not only by me but others and you still claim this bullshit I hate America, so you are trolling so you can get a rude response and report it but I refuse to play...

Fact is Obama had nothing to do with the increase production of Oil or other resources on privately owned lands and he limited the Federal production, so it was not his boom no matter how much you spin that!

Try again!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! What a bunch of fake news and lies.
> 
> First off, they lifted the BAN Dec 2015, Congress based the bill and Obama had to sign off on it which he did.
> 
> Oil Export Ban Lifted As Obama Signs Spending Bill | Investor's Business Daily
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> It needed Obama's approval to pass, and he approved it. So they both get credit...  Something you can't seem to give because you care more about political party than American success.
> 
> OIL dropped because of an election are you retarded???  That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard??
> You need to do some study, but luckily I am here to school you.  Oil Drops when we pump more, which is exactly what happened under obama???  The US almost *Doubled *its oil production...
> 
> View attachment 276394
> 
> That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...
> 
> Second reason why oil drops, recession depression etc.  Bush crashed the economy... badly... remember that??  WHen you have complete economic collapse the price of oil drops, always has always will.  That is why oil dropped at the end of Bush... Not because of the election...  Glad I could help clear this up for you...
> 
> 
> 
> * The US almost Doubled its oil production...*
> 
> 
> That was awesome!
> What are the three best things Obama did to increase our oil production?
> 
> *That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...*
> 
> Obama said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> Was he lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil production boomed because of private lands and not Federal Lands:
> 
> The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
> 
> What Obama lovers will never admit is oil production decreased on Federal Lands during Obama era and it took a GOP House and Senate to lift a forty year ban...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if it decreased on Federal lands.  It sure as shit increased overall... It almost doubled.  So in the end we had much cheaper energy and oil, and much increased energy and oil production by the end of Obama.  The ban was lifted because we produced so much energy we could finally export it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sure does matter BOY!
> 
> OBMAMA HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE INCREASE PRODUCTION ON PRIVATE LANDS!
> 
> HE KEPT FEDERAL LANDS FROM PRODUCING MORE!
> 
> SO DESPITE OBAMA EFFORTS PRIVATE COMPANIES AND CITIZENS AND STATES DID MORE FOR THE BOOM THAN OBAMA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...
> 
> Obama supported fracking and could have regulated it and capped it, but he didn't he let it grow.  ANd grow it did... thanks Obama.
> 
> 
> The US oil production almost doubled and gas increased incredibly, we started exporting Oil AND LNG, we increased our alternative energy production and overall energy prices dropped.
> 
> I get it,
> you hate America, you only like the GOP.  You would rather see US oil production drop and US energy policy falter than give a democrat credit for anything...  Too bad energy policy excelled under Obama... what a shame.
> 
> Obama did great with his energy policy and production, much better than Bush did with regards to energy (and everything) so there really isn't anything you can say...
Click to expand...


*Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...*

Which policy of his led to which great results? Be specific.

*Obama supported fracking *

I'm skeptical of your claim. And links to back it up?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * The US almost Doubled its oil production...*
> 
> 
> That was awesome!
> What are the three best things Obama did to increase our oil production?
> 
> *That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...*
> 
> Obama said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> Was he lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oil production boomed because of private lands and not Federal Lands:
> 
> The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
> 
> What Obama lovers will never admit is oil production decreased on Federal Lands during Obama era and it took a GOP House and Senate to lift a forty year ban...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if it decreased on Federal lands.  It sure as shit increased overall... It almost doubled.  So in the end we had much cheaper energy and oil, and much increased energy and oil production by the end of Obama.  The ban was lifted because we produced so much energy we could finally export it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sure does matter BOY!
> 
> OBMAMA HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE INCREASE PRODUCTION ON PRIVATE LANDS!
> 
> HE KEPT FEDERAL LANDS FROM PRODUCING MORE!
> 
> SO DESPITE OBAMA EFFORTS PRIVATE COMPANIES AND CITIZENS AND STATES DID MORE FOR THE BOOM THAN OBAMA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...
> 
> Obama supported fracking and could have regulated it and capped it, but he didn't he let it grow.  ANd grow it did... thanks Obama.
> 
> 
> The US oil production almost doubled and gas increased incredibly, we started exporting Oil AND LNG, we increased our alternative energy production and overall energy prices dropped.
> 
> I get it,
> you hate America, you only like the GOP.  You would rather see US oil production drop and US energy policy falter than give a democrat credit for anything...  Too bad energy policy excelled under Obama... what a shame.
> 
> Obama did great with his energy policy and production, much better than Bush did with regards to energy (and everything) so there really isn't anything you can say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...*
> 
> Which policy of his led to which great results? Be specific.
> 
> *Obama supported fracking *
> 
> I'm skeptical of your claim. And links to back it up?
Click to expand...


Thw poster will most likely claim that Obama not stopping private land owners is their proof...


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * The US almost Doubled its oil production...*
> 
> 
> That was awesome!
> What are the three best things Obama did to increase our oil production?
> 
> *That is why Oil dropped under Obama... BOOOMM!!!! facts suck I know...*
> 
> Obama said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> Was he lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oil production boomed because of private lands and not Federal Lands:
> 
> The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
> 
> What Obama lovers will never admit is oil production decreased on Federal Lands during Obama era and it took a GOP House and Senate to lift a forty year ban...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if it decreased on Federal lands.  It sure as shit increased overall... It almost doubled.  So in the end we had much cheaper energy and oil, and much increased energy and oil production by the end of Obama.  The ban was lifted because we produced so much energy we could finally export it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sure does matter BOY!
> 
> OBMAMA HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE INCREASE PRODUCTION ON PRIVATE LANDS!
> 
> HE KEPT FEDERAL LANDS FROM PRODUCING MORE!
> 
> SO DESPITE OBAMA EFFORTS PRIVATE COMPANIES AND CITIZENS AND STATES DID MORE FOR THE BOOM THAN OBAMA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...
> 
> Obama supported fracking and could have regulated it and capped it, but he didn't he let it grow.  ANd grow it did... thanks Obama.
> 
> 
> The US oil production almost doubled and gas increased incredibly, we started exporting Oil AND LNG, we increased our alternative energy production and overall energy prices dropped.
> 
> I get it,
> you hate America, you only like the GOP.  You would rather see US oil production drop and US energy policy falter than give a democrat credit for anything...  Too bad energy policy excelled under Obama... what a shame.
> 
> Obama did great with his energy policy and production, much better than Bush did with regards to energy (and everything) so there really isn't anything you can say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...*
> 
> Which policy of his led to which great results? Be specific.
> 
> *Obama supported fracking *
> 
> I'm skeptical of your claim. And links to back it up?
Click to expand...

Obama allowed fracking to thrive.  He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  There were complaints about it etc.  Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.  He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30 (and OPEC not cutting output).
Because we started producing so much energy he then allowed for the export of oil and started a program to build the infrastructure needed to export LNG, both of which are first for modern day America.

Obama gave investments for alternative energy, which greatly expanded under him.  Bush could have done this and didn't.  Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.

So together Obama allowed for the expansion of OIL, gas, and alternative energy, and they all did expand.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oil production boomed because of private lands and not Federal Lands:
> 
> The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
> 
> What Obama lovers will never admit is oil production decreased on Federal Lands during Obama era and it took a GOP House and Senate to lift a forty year ban...
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares if it decreased on Federal lands.  It sure as shit increased overall... It almost doubled.  So in the end we had much cheaper energy and oil, and much increased energy and oil production by the end of Obama.  The ban was lifted because we produced so much energy we could finally export it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sure does matter BOY!
> 
> OBMAMA HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE INCREASE PRODUCTION ON PRIVATE LANDS!
> 
> HE KEPT FEDERAL LANDS FROM PRODUCING MORE!
> 
> SO DESPITE OBAMA EFFORTS PRIVATE COMPANIES AND CITIZENS AND STATES DID MORE FOR THE BOOM THAN OBAMA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...
> 
> Obama supported fracking and could have regulated it and capped it, but he didn't he let it grow.  ANd grow it did... thanks Obama.
> 
> 
> The US oil production almost doubled and gas increased incredibly, we started exporting Oil AND LNG, we increased our alternative energy production and overall energy prices dropped.
> 
> I get it,
> you hate America, you only like the GOP.  You would rather see US oil production drop and US energy policy falter than give a democrat credit for anything...  Too bad energy policy excelled under Obama... what a shame.
> 
> Obama did great with his energy policy and production, much better than Bush did with regards to energy (and everything) so there really isn't anything you can say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...*
> 
> Which policy of his led to which great results? Be specific.
> 
> *Obama supported fracking *
> 
> I'm skeptical of your claim. And links to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama allowed fracking to thrive.  He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  There were complaints about it etc.  Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.  He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30 (and OPEC not cutting output).
> Because we started producing so much energy he then allowed for the export of oil and started a program to build the infrastructure needed to export LNG, both of which are first for modern day America.
> 
> Obama gave investments for alternative energy, which greatly expanded under him.  Bush could have done this and didn't.  Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.
> 
> So together Obama allowed for the expansion of OIL, gas, and alternative energy, and they all did expand.
Click to expand...



god you left wingers are low info idiots who live in complete fantasy worlds ....Obama would of never got both houses to submit to a ban or more regulation on private land 

on public lands he went all in to strangle it RIGHT up to his bitter end 

 Please america no more affirmative action presidents 


From the times 


*Obama Fracking Rule Is Struck Down by Court*





By Coral Davenport


June 22, 2016 WASHINGTON — A federal judge on Tuesday night struck down an Obama administration regulation on the use of hydraulic fracturing, or fracking, for oil and gas on public lands, a blow to President Obama’s muscular stand on the extraction of fossil fuels on government lands.

The rule, released by the Interior Department in March of last year and scheduled to take effect this Friday, was designed to increase the safety of fracking. It would have required companies to comply with federal safety standards in the construction of fracking wells, and to disclose the use of some chemicals in the fracking process.

Judge Scott W. Skavdahl of Federal District Court in Wyoming ruled that the Interior Department lacked the authority from Congress to issue the regulation, and also noted that fracking was already subject to other regulations under state and federal law.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oil production boomed because of private lands and not Federal Lands:
> 
> The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
> 
> What Obama lovers will never admit is oil production decreased on Federal Lands during Obama era and it took a GOP House and Senate to lift a forty year ban...
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares if it decreased on Federal lands.  It sure as shit increased overall... It almost doubled.  So in the end we had much cheaper energy and oil, and much increased energy and oil production by the end of Obama.  The ban was lifted because we produced so much energy we could finally export it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sure does matter BOY!
> 
> OBMAMA HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE INCREASE PRODUCTION ON PRIVATE LANDS!
> 
> HE KEPT FEDERAL LANDS FROM PRODUCING MORE!
> 
> SO DESPITE OBAMA EFFORTS PRIVATE COMPANIES AND CITIZENS AND STATES DID MORE FOR THE BOOM THAN OBAMA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...
> 
> Obama supported fracking and could have regulated it and capped it, but he didn't he let it grow.  ANd grow it did... thanks Obama.
> 
> 
> The US oil production almost doubled and gas increased incredibly, we started exporting Oil AND LNG, we increased our alternative energy production and overall energy prices dropped.
> 
> I get it,
> you hate America, you only like the GOP.  You would rather see US oil production drop and US energy policy falter than give a democrat credit for anything...  Too bad energy policy excelled under Obama... what a shame.
> 
> Obama did great with his energy policy and production, much better than Bush did with regards to energy (and everything) so there really isn't anything you can say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...*
> 
> Which policy of his led to which great results? Be specific.
> 
> *Obama supported fracking *
> 
> I'm skeptical of your claim. And links to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama allowed fracking to thrive.  He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  There were complaints about it etc.  Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.  He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30 (and OPEC not cutting output).
> Because we started producing so much energy he then allowed for the export of oil and started a program to build the infrastructure needed to export LNG, both of which are first for modern day America.
> 
> Obama gave investments for alternative energy, which greatly expanded under him.  Bush could have done this and didn't.  Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.
> 
> So together Obama allowed for the expansion of OIL, gas, and alternative energy, and they all did expand.
Click to expand...


Oil and natural gas expanded without Obama help...

He does not get the credit for private lands and to say he does shows you only care about Obama fake legacy...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oil production boomed because of private lands and not Federal Lands:
> 
> The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
> 
> What Obama lovers will never admit is oil production decreased on Federal Lands during Obama era and it took a GOP House and Senate to lift a forty year ban...
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares if it decreased on Federal lands.  It sure as shit increased overall... It almost doubled.  So in the end we had much cheaper energy and oil, and much increased energy and oil production by the end of Obama.  The ban was lifted because we produced so much energy we could finally export it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sure does matter BOY!
> 
> OBMAMA HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE INCREASE PRODUCTION ON PRIVATE LANDS!
> 
> HE KEPT FEDERAL LANDS FROM PRODUCING MORE!
> 
> SO DESPITE OBAMA EFFORTS PRIVATE COMPANIES AND CITIZENS AND STATES DID MORE FOR THE BOOM THAN OBAMA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...
> 
> Obama supported fracking and could have regulated it and capped it, but he didn't he let it grow.  ANd grow it did... thanks Obama.
> 
> 
> The US oil production almost doubled and gas increased incredibly, we started exporting Oil AND LNG, we increased our alternative energy production and overall energy prices dropped.
> 
> I get it,
> you hate America, you only like the GOP.  You would rather see US oil production drop and US energy policy falter than give a democrat credit for anything...  Too bad energy policy excelled under Obama... what a shame.
> 
> Obama did great with his energy policy and production, much better than Bush did with regards to energy (and everything) so there really isn't anything you can say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...*
> 
> Which policy of his led to which great results? Be specific.
> 
> *Obama supported fracking *
> 
> I'm skeptical of your claim. And links to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama allowed fracking to thrive.  He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  There were complaints about it etc.  Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.  He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30 (and OPEC not cutting output).
> Because we started producing so much energy he then allowed for the export of oil and started a program to build the infrastructure needed to export LNG, both of which are first for modern day America.
> 
> Obama gave investments for alternative energy, which greatly expanded under him.  Bush could have done this and didn't.  Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.
> 
> So together Obama allowed for the expansion of OIL, gas, and alternative energy, and they all did expand.
Click to expand...


*Obama allowed fracking to thrive. He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  *

So he didn't actually do anything to increase production.
For whatever reason, he just didn't or couldn't try harder to stop it.

* There were complaints about it etc. *

Sounds like a state and local issue.

*Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.*

He let it, he didn't cause it. Or help it.

* He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30*

He wanted less oil and higher prices. I can tell because he did nothing to help increase production.
Because he said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.

Was he lying? Or was he just stupid?

*Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.*

Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar.


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares if it decreased on Federal lands.  It sure as shit increased overall... It almost doubled.  So in the end we had much cheaper energy and oil, and much increased energy and oil production by the end of Obama.  The ban was lifted because we produced so much energy we could finally export it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does matter BOY!
> 
> OBMAMA HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE INCREASE PRODUCTION ON PRIVATE LANDS!
> 
> HE KEPT FEDERAL LANDS FROM PRODUCING MORE!
> 
> SO DESPITE OBAMA EFFORTS PRIVATE COMPANIES AND CITIZENS AND STATES DID MORE FOR THE BOOM THAN OBAMA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...
> 
> Obama supported fracking and could have regulated it and capped it, but he didn't he let it grow.  ANd grow it did... thanks Obama.
> 
> 
> The US oil production almost doubled and gas increased incredibly, we started exporting Oil AND LNG, we increased our alternative energy production and overall energy prices dropped.
> 
> I get it,
> you hate America, you only like the GOP.  You would rather see US oil production drop and US energy policy falter than give a democrat credit for anything...  Too bad energy policy excelled under Obama... what a shame.
> 
> Obama did great with his energy policy and production, much better than Bush did with regards to energy (and everything) so there really isn't anything you can say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...*
> 
> Which policy of his led to which great results? Be specific.
> 
> *Obama supported fracking *
> 
> I'm skeptical of your claim. And links to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama allowed fracking to thrive.  He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  There were complaints about it etc.  Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.  He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30 (and OPEC not cutting output).
> Because we started producing so much energy he then allowed for the export of oil and started a program to build the infrastructure needed to export LNG, both of which are first for modern day America.
> 
> Obama gave investments for alternative energy, which greatly expanded under him.  Bush could have done this and didn't.  Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.
> 
> So together Obama allowed for the expansion of OIL, gas, and alternative energy, and they all did expand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obama allowed fracking to thrive. He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  *
> 
> So he didn't actually do anything to increase production.
> For whatever reason, he just didn't or couldn't try harder to stop it.
> 
> * There were complaints about it etc. *
> 
> Sounds like a state and local issue.
> 
> *Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.*
> 
> He let it, he didn't cause it. Or help it.
> 
> * He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30*
> 
> He wanted less oil and higher prices. I can tell because he did nothing to help increase production.
> Because he said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> 
> Was he lying? Or was he just stupid?
> 
> *Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.*
> 
> Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar.
Click to expand...


*He wanted less oil and higher prices.*
Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel???  

He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.  If oil production didn't almost double then maybe you could find an argument here, when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...

*Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar*

Where do you get that they are low production?  You're just making stuff up to avoid giving credit where credit is due. Alternative energy employs more people than fossil fuels AND the jobs are higher paying
U.S. Clean Energy Jobs Surpass Fossil Fuel Employment

You have Obama derangement syndrome, you can't give any credit where credit is due.  At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous, much better than Bush's and the US greatly increased all forms of energy production and lowered the cost of all forms of energy production.  That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does matter BOY!
> 
> OBMAMA HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE INCREASE PRODUCTION ON PRIVATE LANDS!
> 
> HE KEPT FEDERAL LANDS FROM PRODUCING MORE!
> 
> SO DESPITE OBAMA EFFORTS PRIVATE COMPANIES AND CITIZENS AND STATES DID MORE FOR THE BOOM THAN OBAMA!
> 
> 
> 
> Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...
> 
> Obama supported fracking and could have regulated it and capped it, but he didn't he let it grow.  ANd grow it did... thanks Obama.
> 
> 
> The US oil production almost doubled and gas increased incredibly, we started exporting Oil AND LNG, we increased our alternative energy production and overall energy prices dropped.
> 
> I get it,
> you hate America, you only like the GOP.  You would rather see US oil production drop and US energy policy falter than give a democrat credit for anything...  Too bad energy policy excelled under Obama... what a shame.
> 
> Obama did great with his energy policy and production, much better than Bush did with regards to energy (and everything) so there really isn't anything you can say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...*
> 
> Which policy of his led to which great results? Be specific.
> 
> *Obama supported fracking *
> 
> I'm skeptical of your claim. And links to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama allowed fracking to thrive.  He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  There were complaints about it etc.  Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.  He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30 (and OPEC not cutting output).
> Because we started producing so much energy he then allowed for the export of oil and started a program to build the infrastructure needed to export LNG, both of which are first for modern day America.
> 
> Obama gave investments for alternative energy, which greatly expanded under him.  Bush could have done this and didn't.  Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.
> 
> So together Obama allowed for the expansion of OIL, gas, and alternative energy, and they all did expand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obama allowed fracking to thrive. He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  *
> 
> So he didn't actually do anything to increase production.
> For whatever reason, he just didn't or couldn't try harder to stop it.
> 
> * There were complaints about it etc. *
> 
> Sounds like a state and local issue.
> 
> *Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.*
> 
> He let it, he didn't cause it. Or help it.
> 
> * He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30*
> 
> He wanted less oil and higher prices. I can tell because he did nothing to help increase production.
> Because he said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> 
> Was he lying? Or was he just stupid?
> 
> *Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.*
> 
> Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He wanted less oil and higher prices.*
> Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel???
> 
> He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.  If oil production didn't almost double then maybe you could find an argument here, when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...
> 
> *Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar*
> 
> Where do you get that they are low production?  You're just making stuff up to avoid giving credit where credit is due. Alternative energy employs more people than fossil fuels AND the jobs are higher paying
> U.S. Clean Energy Jobs Surpass Fossil Fuel Employment
> 
> You have Obama derangement syndrome, you can't give any credit where credit is due.  At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous, much better than Bush's and the US greatly increased all forms of energy production and lowered the cost of all forms of energy production.  That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.
Click to expand...

He wanted less oil and higher prices.

* Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel??? *

Yeah, he failed at many of his goals. Thankfully.

*He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.*

So why give him credit for something he didn't help and in many cases hurt?

*when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...*

I asked you to post his policy, you've failed to do so.

*Where do you get that they are low production?  *

Facts. You try.

How many jobs led to how much production? Post those two data points and we'll do the math together.

*At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous,*

His policy led to less production on federal lands. Why is that tremendous?

*That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.*

You can _try_ to give it to Obama, but still haven't listed his policies that actually caused/helped it.


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...
> 
> Obama supported fracking and could have regulated it and capped it, but he didn't he let it grow.  ANd grow it did... thanks Obama.
> 
> 
> The US oil production almost doubled and gas increased incredibly, we started exporting Oil AND LNG, we increased our alternative energy production and overall energy prices dropped.
> 
> I get it,
> you hate America, you only like the GOP.  You would rather see US oil production drop and US energy policy falter than give a democrat credit for anything...  Too bad energy policy excelled under Obama... what a shame.
> 
> Obama did great with his energy policy and production, much better than Bush did with regards to energy (and everything) so there really isn't anything you can say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...*
> 
> Which policy of his led to which great results? Be specific.
> 
> *Obama supported fracking *
> 
> I'm skeptical of your claim. And links to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama allowed fracking to thrive.  He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  There were complaints about it etc.  Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.  He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30 (and OPEC not cutting output).
> Because we started producing so much energy he then allowed for the export of oil and started a program to build the infrastructure needed to export LNG, both of which are first for modern day America.
> 
> Obama gave investments for alternative energy, which greatly expanded under him.  Bush could have done this and didn't.  Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.
> 
> So together Obama allowed for the expansion of OIL, gas, and alternative energy, and they all did expand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obama allowed fracking to thrive. He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  *
> 
> So he didn't actually do anything to increase production.
> For whatever reason, he just didn't or couldn't try harder to stop it.
> 
> * There were complaints about it etc. *
> 
> Sounds like a state and local issue.
> 
> *Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.*
> 
> He let it, he didn't cause it. Or help it.
> 
> * He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30*
> 
> He wanted less oil and higher prices. I can tell because he did nothing to help increase production.
> Because he said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> 
> Was he lying? Or was he just stupid?
> 
> *Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.*
> 
> Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He wanted less oil and higher prices.*
> Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel???
> 
> He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.  If oil production didn't almost double then maybe you could find an argument here, when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...
> 
> *Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar*
> 
> Where do you get that they are low production?  You're just making stuff up to avoid giving credit where credit is due. Alternative energy employs more people than fossil fuels AND the jobs are higher paying
> U.S. Clean Energy Jobs Surpass Fossil Fuel Employment
> 
> You have Obama derangement syndrome, you can't give any credit where credit is due.  At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous, much better than Bush's and the US greatly increased all forms of energy production and lowered the cost of all forms of energy production.  That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wanted less oil and higher prices.
> 
> * Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel??? *
> 
> Yeah, he failed at many of his goals. Thankfully.
> 
> *He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.*
> 
> So why give him credit for something he didn't help and in many cases hurt?
> 
> *when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...*
> 
> I asked you to post his policy, you've failed to do so.
> 
> *Where do you get that they are low production?  *
> 
> Facts. You try.
> 
> How many jobs led to how much production? Post those two data points and we'll do the math together.
> 
> *At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous,*
> 
> His policy led to less production on federal lands. Why is that tremendous?
> 
> *That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.*
> 
> You can _try_ to give it to Obama, but still haven't listed his policies that actually caused/helped it.
Click to expand...

I already listed his policy... You just can't acknowledge it.  Go back and re-read it... 

You keep trying to act like Obama wanted higher energy prices and less production BUT we got higher production and lower prices SOOOOO you're pretty much shit out of luck here. 

If Obama wanted to lower oil production it would have been easy. He could have regulated fracking... He could have vetoed the export of Oil... But he didn't and oil production skyrocketed so really you have no  argument to the contrary.

I get it,  you don't wan't America to succeed if a democrat is president, but it did so I don't see how you can make any opinionated arguments not supported by reality.  

We get a win for America, a win for energy and a win for Obama. Accept it... Deal with it...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...*
> 
> Which policy of his led to which great results? Be specific.
> 
> *Obama supported fracking *
> 
> I'm skeptical of your claim. And links to back it up?
> 
> 
> 
> Obama allowed fracking to thrive.  He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  There were complaints about it etc.  Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.  He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30 (and OPEC not cutting output).
> Because we started producing so much energy he then allowed for the export of oil and started a program to build the infrastructure needed to export LNG, both of which are first for modern day America.
> 
> Obama gave investments for alternative energy, which greatly expanded under him.  Bush could have done this and didn't.  Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.
> 
> So together Obama allowed for the expansion of OIL, gas, and alternative energy, and they all did expand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obama allowed fracking to thrive. He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  *
> 
> So he didn't actually do anything to increase production.
> For whatever reason, he just didn't or couldn't try harder to stop it.
> 
> * There were complaints about it etc. *
> 
> Sounds like a state and local issue.
> 
> *Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.*
> 
> He let it, he didn't cause it. Or help it.
> 
> * He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30*
> 
> He wanted less oil and higher prices. I can tell because he did nothing to help increase production.
> Because he said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> 
> Was he lying? Or was he just stupid?
> 
> *Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.*
> 
> Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He wanted less oil and higher prices.*
> Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel???
> 
> He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.  If oil production didn't almost double then maybe you could find an argument here, when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...
> 
> *Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar*
> 
> Where do you get that they are low production?  You're just making stuff up to avoid giving credit where credit is due. Alternative energy employs more people than fossil fuels AND the jobs are higher paying
> U.S. Clean Energy Jobs Surpass Fossil Fuel Employment
> 
> You have Obama derangement syndrome, you can't give any credit where credit is due.  At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous, much better than Bush's and the US greatly increased all forms of energy production and lowered the cost of all forms of energy production.  That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wanted less oil and higher prices.
> 
> * Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel??? *
> 
> Yeah, he failed at many of his goals. Thankfully.
> 
> *He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.*
> 
> So why give him credit for something he didn't help and in many cases hurt?
> 
> *when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...*
> 
> I asked you to post his policy, you've failed to do so.
> 
> *Where do you get that they are low production?  *
> 
> Facts. You try.
> 
> How many jobs led to how much production? Post those two data points and we'll do the math together.
> 
> *At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous,*
> 
> His policy led to less production on federal lands. Why is that tremendous?
> 
> *That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.*
> 
> You can _try_ to give it to Obama, but still haven't listed his policies that actually caused/helped it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already listed his policy... You just can't acknowledge it.  Go back and re-read it...
> 
> You keep trying to act like Obama wanted higher energy prices and less production BUT we got higher production and lower prices SOOOOO you're pretty much shit out of luck here.
> 
> If Obama wanted to lower oil production it would have been easy. He could have regulated fracking... He could have vetoed the export of Oil... But he didn't and oil production skyrocketed so really you have no  argument to the contrary.
> 
> I get it,  you don't wan't America to succeed if a democrat is president, but it did so I don't see how you can make any opinionated arguments not supported by reality.
> 
> We get a win for America, a win for energy and a win for Obama. Accept it... Deal with it...
Click to expand...

*I already listed his policy...*

You didn't list one single Obama policy that helped increase oil production.

Here's your chance...…...The Obama policy of (insert policy here) increased US oil production because (insert policy effect here). 

*You keep trying to act like Obama wanted higher energy prices and less production *

Only because that's what Obama said.

*If Obama wanted to lower oil production it would have been easy. He could have regulated fracking... *

He's not a king. Or a god. He tried, he failed.
He was successful at lowering oil production on Federal lands.
Does that mean he really, really wanted more oil production?


----------



## westwall

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yet in the End Obama had great energy policy and great results...*
> 
> Which policy of his led to which great results? Be specific.
> 
> *Obama supported fracking *
> 
> I'm skeptical of your claim. And links to back it up?
> 
> 
> 
> Obama allowed fracking to thrive.  He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  There were complaints about it etc.  Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.  He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30 (and OPEC not cutting output).
> Because we started producing so much energy he then allowed for the export of oil and started a program to build the infrastructure needed to export LNG, both of which are first for modern day America.
> 
> Obama gave investments for alternative energy, which greatly expanded under him.  Bush could have done this and didn't.  Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.
> 
> So together Obama allowed for the expansion of OIL, gas, and alternative energy, and they all did expand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obama allowed fracking to thrive. He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  *
> 
> So he didn't actually do anything to increase production.
> For whatever reason, he just didn't or couldn't try harder to stop it.
> 
> * There were complaints about it etc. *
> 
> Sounds like a state and local issue.
> 
> *Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.*
> 
> He let it, he didn't cause it. Or help it.
> 
> * He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30*
> 
> He wanted less oil and higher prices. I can tell because he did nothing to help increase production.
> Because he said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> 
> Was he lying? Or was he just stupid?
> 
> *Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.*
> 
> Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He wanted less oil and higher prices.*
> Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel???
> 
> He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.  If oil production didn't almost double then maybe you could find an argument here, when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...
> 
> *Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar*
> 
> Where do you get that they are low production?  You're just making stuff up to avoid giving credit where credit is due. Alternative energy employs more people than fossil fuels AND the jobs are higher paying
> U.S. Clean Energy Jobs Surpass Fossil Fuel Employment
> 
> You have Obama derangement syndrome, you can't give any credit where credit is due.  At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous, much better than Bush's and the US greatly increased all forms of energy production and lowered the cost of all forms of energy production.  That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wanted less oil and higher prices.
> 
> * Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel??? *
> 
> Yeah, he failed at many of his goals. Thankfully.
> 
> *He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.*
> 
> So why give him credit for something he didn't help and in many cases hurt?
> 
> *when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...*
> 
> I asked you to post his policy, you've failed to do so.
> 
> *Where do you get that they are low production?  *
> 
> Facts. You try.
> 
> How many jobs led to how much production? Post those two data points and we'll do the math together.
> 
> *At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous,*
> 
> His policy led to less production on federal lands. Why is that tremendous?
> 
> *That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.*
> 
> You can _try_ to give it to Obama, but still haven't listed his policies that actually caused/helped it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already listed his policy... You just can't acknowledge it.  Go back and re-read it...
> 
> You keep trying to act like Obama wanted higher energy prices and less production BUT we got higher production and lower prices SOOOOO you're pretty much shit out of luck here.
> 
> If Obama wanted to lower oil production it would have been easy. He could have regulated fracking... He could have vetoed the export of Oil... But he didn't and oil production skyrocketed so really you have no  argument to the contrary.
> 
> I get it,  you don't wan't America to succeed if a democrat is president, but it did so I don't see how you can make any opinionated arguments not supported by reality.
> 
> We get a win for America, a win for energy and a win for Obama. Accept it... Deal with it...
Click to expand...






Which policy was that"  The one the judge over ruled so that fracking could continue unhindered by the obummer arbitrary and capricious rules?  That policy?


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama allowed fracking to thrive.  He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  There were complaints about it etc.  Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.  He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30 (and OPEC not cutting output).
> Because we started producing so much energy he then allowed for the export of oil and started a program to build the infrastructure needed to export LNG, both of which are first for modern day America.
> 
> Obama gave investments for alternative energy, which greatly expanded under him.  Bush could have done this and didn't.  Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.
> 
> So together Obama allowed for the expansion of OIL, gas, and alternative energy, and they all did expand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama allowed fracking to thrive. He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  *
> 
> So he didn't actually do anything to increase production.
> For whatever reason, he just didn't or couldn't try harder to stop it.
> 
> * There were complaints about it etc. *
> 
> Sounds like a state and local issue.
> 
> *Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.*
> 
> He let it, he didn't cause it. Or help it.
> 
> * He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30*
> 
> He wanted less oil and higher prices. I can tell because he did nothing to help increase production.
> Because he said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> 
> Was he lying? Or was he just stupid?
> 
> *Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.*
> 
> Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He wanted less oil and higher prices.*
> Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel???
> 
> He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.  If oil production didn't almost double then maybe you could find an argument here, when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...
> 
> *Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar*
> 
> Where do you get that they are low production?  You're just making stuff up to avoid giving credit where credit is due. Alternative energy employs more people than fossil fuels AND the jobs are higher paying
> U.S. Clean Energy Jobs Surpass Fossil Fuel Employment
> 
> You have Obama derangement syndrome, you can't give any credit where credit is due.  At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous, much better than Bush's and the US greatly increased all forms of energy production and lowered the cost of all forms of energy production.  That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wanted less oil and higher prices.
> 
> * Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel??? *
> 
> Yeah, he failed at many of his goals. Thankfully.
> 
> *He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.*
> 
> So why give him credit for something he didn't help and in many cases hurt?
> 
> *when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...*
> 
> I asked you to post his policy, you've failed to do so.
> 
> *Where do you get that they are low production?  *
> 
> Facts. You try.
> 
> How many jobs led to how much production? Post those two data points and we'll do the math together.
> 
> *At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous,*
> 
> His policy led to less production on federal lands. Why is that tremendous?
> 
> *That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.*
> 
> You can _try_ to give it to Obama, but still haven't listed his policies that actually caused/helped it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already listed his policy... You just can't acknowledge it.  Go back and re-read it...
> 
> You keep trying to act like Obama wanted higher energy prices and less production BUT we got higher production and lower prices SOOOOO you're pretty much shit out of luck here.
> 
> If Obama wanted to lower oil production it would have been easy. He could have regulated fracking... He could have vetoed the export of Oil... But he didn't and oil production skyrocketed so really you have no  argument to the contrary.
> 
> I get it,  you don't wan't America to succeed if a democrat is president, but it did so I don't see how you can make any opinionated arguments not supported by reality.
> 
> We get a win for America, a win for energy and a win for Obama. Accept it... Deal with it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I already listed his policy...*
> 
> You didn't list one single Obama policy that helped increase oil production.
> 
> Here's your chance...…...The Obama policy of (insert policy here) increased US oil production because (insert policy effect here).
> 
> *You keep trying to act like Obama wanted higher energy prices and less production *
> 
> Only because that's what Obama said.
> 
> *If Obama wanted to lower oil production it would have been easy. He could have regulated fracking... *
> 
> He's not a king. Or a god. He tried, he failed.
> He was successful at lowering oil production on Federal lands.
> Does that mean he really, really wanted more oil production?
Click to expand...


T*he Obama policy of (insert policy here) increased US oil production because (insert policy effect here).*

Obama allowed fracking to thrive. He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't.  As president it was possible for Obama to reduce or stop fracking the same way he shut down that oil pipeline... Obama let it boom, and boom it did. He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30 (and OPEC not cutting output).  The reason oil cracked and broke $30 was because the US was pumping record oil.  I'm surprised you didn't know that as it was very big news at the time. Remember???
Reducing Federal drilling, big deal. When you are pumping record oil AND the price of oil drops all the way below $30/barrel with massive stockpiles of oil building... remember... Contango???  any of this ring a bell???  There is little you can argue to complain about with regards to oil production when we are pumping so much that oil is below $30!!!!

Because we started producing so much energy he then allowed for the export of oil and started a program to build the infrastructure needed to export LNG, both of which are first for modern day America.  Obama could have easily vetoed these and this would not have happened.  He kept them going for the betterment of the USA!  Thankyou Obama.

Now it's time for you to answer my question.  I'm not responding to anything anymore until you do.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama allowed fracking to thrive. He could have stopped it, slowed it, over-regulated it, he didn't  *
> 
> So he didn't actually do anything to increase production.
> For whatever reason, he just didn't or couldn't try harder to stop it.
> 
> * There were complaints about it etc. *
> 
> Sounds like a state and local issue.
> 
> *Environmentalists gave him shit about it, but he let it boom, and boom it did.*
> 
> He let it, he didn't cause it. Or help it.
> 
> * He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30*
> 
> He wanted less oil and higher prices. I can tell because he did nothing to help increase production.
> Because he said we couldn't drill our way to lower prices.
> 
> Was he lying? Or was he just stupid?
> 
> *Solar and wind production greatly increased under Obama and along with it good jobs.*
> 
> Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He wanted less oil and higher prices.*
> Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel???
> 
> He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.  If oil production didn't almost double then maybe you could find an argument here, when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...
> 
> *Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar*
> 
> Where do you get that they are low production?  You're just making stuff up to avoid giving credit where credit is due. Alternative energy employs more people than fossil fuels AND the jobs are higher paying
> U.S. Clean Energy Jobs Surpass Fossil Fuel Employment
> 
> You have Obama derangement syndrome, you can't give any credit where credit is due.  At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous, much better than Bush's and the US greatly increased all forms of energy production and lowered the cost of all forms of energy production.  That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wanted less oil and higher prices.
> 
> * Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel??? *
> 
> Yeah, he failed at many of his goals. Thankfully.
> 
> *He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.*
> 
> So why give him credit for something he didn't help and in many cases hurt?
> 
> *when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...*
> 
> I asked you to post his policy, you've failed to do so.
> 
> *Where do you get that they are low production?  *
> 
> Facts. You try.
> 
> How many jobs led to how much production? Post those two data points and we'll do the math together.
> 
> *At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous,*
> 
> His policy led to less production on federal lands. Why is that tremendous?
> 
> *That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.*
> 
> You can _try_ to give it to Obama, but still haven't listed his policies that actually caused/helped it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already listed his policy... You just can't acknowledge it.  Go back and re-read it...
> 
> You keep trying to act like Obama wanted higher energy prices and less production BUT we got higher production and lower prices SOOOOO you're pretty much shit out of luck here.
> 
> If Obama wanted to lower oil production it would have been easy. He could have regulated fracking... He could have vetoed the export of Oil... But he didn't and oil production skyrocketed so really you have no  argument to the contrary.
> 
> I get it,  you don't wan't America to succeed if a democrat is president, but it did so I don't see how you can make any opinionated arguments not supported by reality.
> 
> We get a win for America, a win for energy and a win for Obama. Accept it... Deal with it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I already listed his policy...*
> 
> You didn't list one single Obama policy that helped increase oil production.
> 
> Here's your chance...…...The Obama policy of (insert policy here) increased US oil production because (insert policy effect here).
> 
> *You keep trying to act like Obama wanted higher energy prices and less production *
> 
> Only because that's what Obama said.
> 
> *If Obama wanted to lower oil production it would have been easy. He could have regulated fracking... *
> 
> He's not a king. Or a god. He tried, he failed.
> He was successful at lowering oil production on Federal lands.
> Does that mean he really, really wanted more oil production?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> T*he Obama policy of (insert policy here) increased US oil production because (insert policy effect here).*
> 
> 
> As president it was possible for Obama to reduce or stop fracking the same way he shut down that oil pipeline... Obama let it boom, and boom it did. He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30 (and OPEC not cutting output).  The reason oil cracked and broke $30 was because the US was pumping record oil.  I'm surprised you didn't know that as it was very big news at the time. Remember???
> Reducing Federal drilling, big deal. When you are pumping record oil AND the price of oil drops all the way below $30/barrel with massive stockpiles of oil building... remember... Contango???  any of this ring a bell???  There is little you can argue to complain about with regards to oil production when we are pumping so much that oil is below $30!!!!
> 
> Because we started producing so much energy he then allowed for the export of oil and started a program to build the infrastructure needed to export LNG, both of which are first for modern day America.  Obama could have easily vetoed these and this would not have happened.  He kept them going for the betterment of the USA!  Thankyou Obama.
> 
> Now it's time for you to answer my question.  I'm not responding to anything anymore until you do.
Click to expand...


*As president it was possible for Obama to reduce or stop fracking the same way he shut down that oil pipeline*

His pro-oil policy was to not shut down fracking on private land that he had no control over. WOW!


*Reducing Federal drilling, big deal.*

Yes, on land he had direct control over, he reduced drilling, he reduced production.
Not a lot of evidence he really truly wanted to increase production.
Not proof he deserves the smallest bit of credit for our oil boom.

*There is little you can argue to complain about with regards to oil production when we are pumping so much that oil is below $30!!!!*

Why would I complain that our increased production helped lower prices?


What a clueless twat.

*Now it's time for you to answer my question.*

Which one?


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He wanted less oil and higher prices.*
> Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel???
> 
> He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.  If oil production didn't almost double then maybe you could find an argument here, when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...
> 
> *Yes, there are a lot of low productivity jobs associated with wind and solar*
> 
> Where do you get that they are low production?  You're just making stuff up to avoid giving credit where credit is due. Alternative energy employs more people than fossil fuels AND the jobs are higher paying
> U.S. Clean Energy Jobs Surpass Fossil Fuel Employment
> 
> You have Obama derangement syndrome, you can't give any credit where credit is due.  At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous, much better than Bush's and the US greatly increased all forms of energy production and lowered the cost of all forms of energy production.  That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted less oil and higher prices.
> 
> * Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel??? *
> 
> Yeah, he failed at many of his goals. Thankfully.
> 
> *He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.*
> 
> So why give him credit for something he didn't help and in many cases hurt?
> 
> *when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...*
> 
> I asked you to post his policy, you've failed to do so.
> 
> *Where do you get that they are low production?  *
> 
> Facts. You try.
> 
> How many jobs led to how much production? Post those two data points and we'll do the math together.
> 
> *At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous,*
> 
> His policy led to less production on federal lands. Why is that tremendous?
> 
> *That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.*
> 
> You can _try_ to give it to Obama, but still haven't listed his policies that actually caused/helped it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already listed his policy... You just can't acknowledge it.  Go back and re-read it...
> 
> You keep trying to act like Obama wanted higher energy prices and less production BUT we got higher production and lower prices SOOOOO you're pretty much shit out of luck here.
> 
> If Obama wanted to lower oil production it would have been easy. He could have regulated fracking... He could have vetoed the export of Oil... But he didn't and oil production skyrocketed so really you have no  argument to the contrary.
> 
> I get it,  you don't wan't America to succeed if a democrat is president, but it did so I don't see how you can make any opinionated arguments not supported by reality.
> 
> We get a win for America, a win for energy and a win for Obama. Accept it... Deal with it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I already listed his policy...*
> 
> You didn't list one single Obama policy that helped increase oil production.
> 
> Here's your chance...…...The Obama policy of (insert policy here) increased US oil production because (insert policy effect here).
> 
> *You keep trying to act like Obama wanted higher energy prices and less production *
> 
> Only because that's what Obama said.
> 
> *If Obama wanted to lower oil production it would have been easy. He could have regulated fracking... *
> 
> He's not a king. Or a god. He tried, he failed.
> He was successful at lowering oil production on Federal lands.
> Does that mean he really, really wanted more oil production?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> T*he Obama policy of (insert policy here) increased US oil production because (insert policy effect here).*
> 
> 
> As president it was possible for Obama to reduce or stop fracking the same way he shut down that oil pipeline... Obama let it boom, and boom it did. He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30 (and OPEC not cutting output).  The reason oil cracked and broke $30 was because the US was pumping record oil.  I'm surprised you didn't know that as it was very big news at the time. Remember???
> Reducing Federal drilling, big deal. When you are pumping record oil AND the price of oil drops all the way below $30/barrel with massive stockpiles of oil building... remember... Contango???  any of this ring a bell???  There is little you can argue to complain about with regards to oil production when we are pumping so much that oil is below $30!!!!
> 
> Because we started producing so much energy he then allowed for the export of oil and started a program to build the infrastructure needed to export LNG, both of which are first for modern day America.  Obama could have easily vetoed these and this would not have happened.  He kept them going for the betterment of the USA!  Thankyou Obama.
> 
> Now it's time for you to answer my question.  I'm not responding to anything anymore until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *As president it was possible for Obama to reduce or stop fracking the same way he shut down that oil pipeline*
> 
> His pro-oil policy was to not shut down fracking on private land that he had no control over. WOW!
> 
> 
> *Reducing Federal drilling, big deal.*
> 
> Yes, on land he had direct control over, he reduced drilling, he reduced production.
> Not a lot of evidence he really truly wanted to increase production.
> Not proof he deserves the smallest bit of credit for our oil boom.
> 
> *There is little you can argue to complain about with regards to oil production when we are pumping so much that oil is below $30!!!!*
> 
> Why would I complain that our increased production helped lower prices?
> 
> 
> What a clueless twat.
> 
> *Now it's time for you to answer my question.*
> 
> Which one?
Click to expand...

Your surrender has been noted.  Get back to me when you can answer my simple question, which you still have yet to do.  Think about it for a few weeks, then get back to me when you're ready. HA!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted less oil and higher prices.
> 
> * Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel??? *
> 
> Yeah, he failed at many of his goals. Thankfully.
> 
> *He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.*
> 
> So why give him credit for something he didn't help and in many cases hurt?
> 
> *when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...*
> 
> I asked you to post his policy, you've failed to do so.
> 
> *Where do you get that they are low production?  *
> 
> Facts. You try.
> 
> How many jobs led to how much production? Post those two data points and we'll do the math together.
> 
> *At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous,*
> 
> His policy led to less production on federal lands. Why is that tremendous?
> 
> *That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.*
> 
> You can _try_ to give it to Obama, but still haven't listed his policies that actually caused/helped it.
> 
> 
> 
> I already listed his policy... You just can't acknowledge it.  Go back and re-read it...
> 
> You keep trying to act like Obama wanted higher energy prices and less production BUT we got higher production and lower prices SOOOOO you're pretty much shit out of luck here.
> 
> If Obama wanted to lower oil production it would have been easy. He could have regulated fracking... He could have vetoed the export of Oil... But he didn't and oil production skyrocketed so really you have no  argument to the contrary.
> 
> I get it,  you don't wan't America to succeed if a democrat is president, but it did so I don't see how you can make any opinionated arguments not supported by reality.
> 
> We get a win for America, a win for energy and a win for Obama. Accept it... Deal with it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I already listed his policy...*
> 
> You didn't list one single Obama policy that helped increase oil production.
> 
> Here's your chance...…...The Obama policy of (insert policy here) increased US oil production because (insert policy effect here).
> 
> *You keep trying to act like Obama wanted higher energy prices and less production *
> 
> Only because that's what Obama said.
> 
> *If Obama wanted to lower oil production it would have been easy. He could have regulated fracking... *
> 
> He's not a king. Or a god. He tried, he failed.
> He was successful at lowering oil production on Federal lands.
> Does that mean he really, really wanted more oil production?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> T*he Obama policy of (insert policy here) increased US oil production because (insert policy effect here).*
> 
> 
> As president it was possible for Obama to reduce or stop fracking the same way he shut down that oil pipeline... Obama let it boom, and boom it did. He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30 (and OPEC not cutting output).  The reason oil cracked and broke $30 was because the US was pumping record oil.  I'm surprised you didn't know that as it was very big news at the time. Remember???
> Reducing Federal drilling, big deal. When you are pumping record oil AND the price of oil drops all the way below $30/barrel with massive stockpiles of oil building... remember... Contango???  any of this ring a bell???  There is little you can argue to complain about with regards to oil production when we are pumping so much that oil is below $30!!!!
> 
> Because we started producing so much energy he then allowed for the export of oil and started a program to build the infrastructure needed to export LNG, both of which are first for modern day America.  Obama could have easily vetoed these and this would not have happened.  He kept them going for the betterment of the USA!  Thankyou Obama.
> 
> Now it's time for you to answer my question.  I'm not responding to anything anymore until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *As president it was possible for Obama to reduce or stop fracking the same way he shut down that oil pipeline*
> 
> His pro-oil policy was to not shut down fracking on private land that he had no control over. WOW!
> 
> 
> *Reducing Federal drilling, big deal.*
> 
> Yes, on land he had direct control over, he reduced drilling, he reduced production.
> Not a lot of evidence he really truly wanted to increase production.
> Not proof he deserves the smallest bit of credit for our oil boom.
> 
> *There is little you can argue to complain about with regards to oil production when we are pumping so much that oil is below $30!!!!*
> 
> Why would I complain that our increased production helped lower prices?
> 
> 
> What a clueless twat.
> 
> *Now it's time for you to answer my question.*
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your surrender has been noted.  Get back to me when you can answer my simple question, which you still have yet to do.  Think about it for a few weeks, then get back to me when you're ready. HA!!!
Click to expand...


Keep posting stupid shit, I'll keep pointing it out.


----------



## westwall

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted less oil and higher prices.
> 
> * Yet oil production almost doubled and oil prices tanked to under $30/barrel??? *
> 
> Yeah, he failed at many of his goals. Thankfully.
> 
> *He didn't need to do anything to help increase production because it increased dramatically.*
> 
> So why give him credit for something he didn't help and in many cases hurt?
> 
> *when oil production almost doubles AND you start exporting that oil clearly you have an energy policy that wants increased oil production...*
> 
> I asked you to post his policy, you've failed to do so.
> 
> *Where do you get that they are low production?  *
> 
> Facts. You try.
> 
> How many jobs led to how much production? Post those two data points and we'll do the math together.
> 
> *At the end of the day the results of Obama's energy policy were tremendous,*
> 
> His policy led to less production on federal lands. Why is that tremendous?
> 
> *That is a win and you can try and take that away from Obama, but it happened so it can't be denied.*
> 
> You can _try_ to give it to Obama, but still haven't listed his policies that actually caused/helped it.
> 
> 
> 
> I already listed his policy... You just can't acknowledge it.  Go back and re-read it...
> 
> You keep trying to act like Obama wanted higher energy prices and less production BUT we got higher production and lower prices SOOOOO you're pretty much shit out of luck here.
> 
> If Obama wanted to lower oil production it would have been easy. He could have regulated fracking... He could have vetoed the export of Oil... But he didn't and oil production skyrocketed so really you have no  argument to the contrary.
> 
> I get it,  you don't wan't America to succeed if a democrat is president, but it did so I don't see how you can make any opinionated arguments not supported by reality.
> 
> We get a win for America, a win for energy and a win for Obama. Accept it... Deal with it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I already listed his policy...*
> 
> You didn't list one single Obama policy that helped increase oil production.
> 
> Here's your chance...…...The Obama policy of (insert policy here) increased US oil production because (insert policy effect here).
> 
> *You keep trying to act like Obama wanted higher energy prices and less production *
> 
> Only because that's what Obama said.
> 
> *If Obama wanted to lower oil production it would have been easy. He could have regulated fracking... *
> 
> He's not a king. Or a god. He tried, he failed.
> He was successful at lowering oil production on Federal lands.
> Does that mean he really, really wanted more oil production?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> T*he Obama policy of (insert policy here) increased US oil production because (insert policy effect here).*
> 
> 
> As president it was possible for Obama to reduce or stop fracking the same way he shut down that oil pipeline... Obama let it boom, and boom it did. He let it boom because it was a good thing and led to a big increase in US oil production, which then crashed the price of oil to below $30 (and OPEC not cutting output).  The reason oil cracked and broke $30 was because the US was pumping record oil.  I'm surprised you didn't know that as it was very big news at the time. Remember???
> Reducing Federal drilling, big deal. When you are pumping record oil AND the price of oil drops all the way below $30/barrel with massive stockpiles of oil building... remember... Contango???  any of this ring a bell???  There is little you can argue to complain about with regards to oil production when we are pumping so much that oil is below $30!!!!
> 
> Because we started producing so much energy he then allowed for the export of oil and started a program to build the infrastructure needed to export LNG, both of which are first for modern day America.  Obama could have easily vetoed these and this would not have happened.  He kept them going for the betterment of the USA!  Thankyou Obama.
> 
> Now it's time for you to answer my question.  I'm not responding to anything anymore until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *As president it was possible for Obama to reduce or stop fracking the same way he shut down that oil pipeline*
> 
> His pro-oil policy was to not shut down fracking on private land that he had no control over. WOW!
> 
> 
> *Reducing Federal drilling, big deal.*
> 
> Yes, on land he had direct control over, he reduced drilling, he reduced production.
> Not a lot of evidence he really truly wanted to increase production.
> Not proof he deserves the smallest bit of credit for our oil boom.
> 
> *There is little you can argue to complain about with regards to oil production when we are pumping so much that oil is below $30!!!!*
> 
> Why would I complain that our increased production helped lower prices?
> 
> 
> What a clueless twat.
> 
> *Now it's time for you to answer my question.*
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your surrender has been noted.  Get back to me when you can answer my simple question, which you still have yet to do.  Think about it for a few weeks, then get back to me when you're ready. HA!!!
Click to expand...






The only surrender monkey is you.  Toddster has wiped the floor with your silliness.  I suggest you crawl under your rock again.

Don't bother coming back, you'll never amount to much.


----------

